# icd-9 and cpt



## teresa (Jan 10, 2011)

*icd-9 and cpt for tear medial retinaculum*

How would you code the following, ICD-9 AND CPT CODES:  Extensive tear of the medial retinaculum or capsule rt knee, medial parapatellar right retinaculum or capsule rt knee with a fracture dislocation of the patella

Operative Procedure:  Removal of an avulsed bone fragment of the medial parapatellar region rt knee and Repair of an extensive tear of the medial retinaculum rt knee

Op Report:  found to be an extensive tear of the medial parapatellar capsule and extending into part of the vastus medialis muscle proximally and along the patellar tendon distally.  The bone fragments were removed.  The retinaculum or capsule was then closed with interrupted horizontal mattress suture.  There was extensive tearing of soft tissue fom over the anterior aspect of the patella and the initial repair was a pants-over-vest type of repair followed by a figure of eight repair.  The capsule extending proximal to the patella as wellas distal to the patella were both closed with interrupted figur of eight suture. site was closed.


----------

